# Installing Dro On Pm 1340 Gt



## oldhank60 (Jul 9, 2016)

I am getting ready to try and install glass scales onto my 1340GT  and I am in need of some help,  a few good photo's of glass scales install would help, .  I purchased 1340gt over a year ago and it has sat in my garage /shop waiting for me to attend to it.   I have had major health problems with multiple surgeries, (9)   the stuff they use to put you under have a side effect of scrambling memory and brain... that is one of main reasons I need this help.    what was once simple to do now I have to try and remember how.  the simpler the better I will be.

thank you for your time and help
Henry


----------



## mksj (Jul 10, 2016)

Some pictures of the DRO glass scale installation on a PM1340GT.


----------



## qualitymachinetools (Jul 10, 2016)

Thanks for posting those! I was going to have some of the guys here take them for him next time they install, but I'm sure these are better than they would turn out


----------



## sanddan (Jul 11, 2016)

Here's some pictures showing the cross slide scale install. I mounted the scale on a piece of aluminum that spaced the scale out enough I could cut a recess for the lock bolt. The cover also mounts to the spacer. During the setup I used washers and shims to set the height and level of the scale. The read head mount has jacking screws to help in leveling and squaring.


----------



## oldhank60 (Jul 11, 2016)

thank you, I will be out in shop tonight working on installing  DRO,  I ran a dedicated circuit yesterday with earth ground,  guessing earth ground is one which goes to ground rod out side,  will also install GFCI  as receptacle

Henry


----------



## JimDawson (Jul 11, 2016)

oldhank60 said:


> guessing earth ground is one which goes to ground rod out side




Yup!


----------



## mksj (Jul 11, 2016)

Do not plan on using a GFI for the  VFD, in my experience they will trip the GFI because of electrical noise being picked up in the wiring. A commercial GFI may be better, but in general they tend to be a problem. Fine for other equipment, just not the VFD. If you get into a bind with installing the VFD, I may be able to help, but as mentioned in your other posting I think a single relay system is the easiest. There may be a way to use the contactors, strip out the high voltage wiring and use them as big relays to switch VFD inputs. But I pulled mine apart a long time ago, I would need to get my hands on one to see how to rewire it.

Not sure if you can edit the title to 1340GT, missing the 4.


----------



## oldhank60 (Jul 14, 2016)

is there a set distance that scales need to be away or next to lathe bed or should they be as close to as possible. 
what does the reader head look like,   once I am sure what reader head looks like and locate where does it mount,  I'm thinking is must be on apron somewhere since it has to be the moving part.   ( hey I told you my memory is shot, ruined, kaput, un-able to recall learned things, at least hand don't shake and I'm getting better  not worse till next surgery in August) I plan on using set of 1-2-3 blocks as spacer to keep lever with bed rail and double check with micrometer, just not sur what distance from rail I should go with,


----------



## oldhank60 (Jul 24, 2016)

sanddan said:


> Here's some pictures showing the cross slide scale install. I mounted the scale on a piece of aluminum that spaced the scale out enough I could cut a recess for the lock bolt. The cover also mounts to the spacer. During the setup I used washers and shims to set the height and level of the scale. The read head mount has jacking screws to help in leveling and squaring.
> 
> View attachment 132264
> View attachment 132265
> ...




Did mounting plate for reader head on cross slide come with your DRO or did you make it?


----------



## sanddan (Jul 26, 2016)

My kit from PM came with a mount plate but I wanted to mount the scale with a spacer bar so I could have access to the cross slide lock. I designed a mount based on the scale spacing and the available space.


----------



## oldhank60 (Jul 27, 2016)

sanddan said:


> My kit from PM came with a mount plate but I wanted to mount the scale with a spacer bar so I could have access to the cross slide lock. I designed a mount based on the scale spacing and the available space.


mounting the scale is not a problem, I was hoping I could find a mounting plate  for reader head, my DRO did not come with plate you show mounted to casting under cross slide.  it appears I will need to manufacture one myself.    any measurements from that mounting plate would be helpful, 
what is the thickness of the aluminum used to make mounting plate,  and out side dimensions would  help also. 
I can figure out dilled holes location .

also locking bolt on my cross slide is allen head type, did you change your to hex head,  not a problem milling space into extra aluminum bar sent with slide, I can also make thin head wrench to fit down into bolt head area.  I am thinking I could drill hole for cross slide lock  if it does not damage scale , will have to see what I can come up with,


----------

